

1 Week Vacation. What should I do? I will be alone without plans. - darkmuck

I have a week off with nothing planned (no travel or anything planned). I&#x27;ll be by myself as I recently separated from my SO. What would you do with a week of free time alone? I&#x27;ve never traveled or actually never done much alone. I&#x27;m definitely not used to doing things by myself and have quite a bit of social anxiety... I&#x27;m from Pennsylvania and there doesn&#x27;t seem to be much interesting local places to visit. So I mostly planned to learn as much as I can about a couple of things, most notably C#, ASP.NET, and a bit of Android development. What would you do with a week of free time?
======
vittore
Well, it sounds weird for me that place with at least 300 years history you
refer as "nothing interesting". To name just two completely different things
to visit - place of battle of Gettysburg and village used to film Silent Hill
(Centralia) - just to start with.

If you are more into hacking, I also don't know why you asking advice, you
should have pretty good idea of what you havent touched yet but want to.

